# Remote Control Madness



## TexasDVR (Feb 20, 2013)

Ok, got a new TiVo Bolt VOX 1T. Overall, like it fine. It does have a couple of bugs etc.

I actually like the new TiVo remote that came with it, it is a major improvement over the TiVo Premiere remote - I never used that one. But the new will only control the TiVo and the TV.

It would be nice to have one remote do it all, but it seems no one company does it all? At least not easily.

I had been using the discontinued Sony RM-VLZ620, but it seems they fail after about 4-5 years use. This is the second new one that has failed in about 8 years or so. Amazon still sells used ones etc. I suggest not buying the used ones.

Ok, I went with the new Inteset 4 in 1 model 422-3. It will program all the remotes I have, except the new TiVo remote. Apparently, the new TiVo remote uses some sort super high frequency or multi-something that the Ineset cannot do?

If anyone has any great ideas, that are easy, and/or a remote that will work with the new TiVo that would be good to know. IR is fine with me, I can give up the Voice part.

Thanks


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

TexasDVR said:


> If anyone has any great ideas, that are easy, and/or a remote that will work with the new TiVo that would be good to know. IR is fine with me, I can give up the Voice part.
> Thanks


To change the remote to IR (and lose voice), hold down TiVo and "C" until the LED turns red. Subsequent button pushes should have a red LED.


----------



## TexasDVR (Feb 20, 2013)

I will re-word my question. I am looking for a universal remote that can have buttons programed to replace the TiVo Bolt VOX remote. The Inteset 442-3 is not it. Even though it promoted it could do it, it is only the older TiVo remotes that it duplicate.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

TexasDVR said:


> I will re-word my question. I am looking for a universal remote that can have buttons programed to replace the TiVo Bolt VOX remote. The Inteset 442-3 is not it. Even though it promoted it could do it, it is only the older TiVo remotes that it duplicate.


The VOX remote by default is Bluetooth but it will also send IR as well if you put it in IR mode (or it fails to communicate with the TiVo in Bluetooth mode). Trying putting the TiVo remote in IR mode (I assume you are trying to get the Inteset 442-3 to learn the TiVo codes?).

Operating Mode Key Combination
Switch to* IR* Hold down *TiVo + Red C* buttons until the activity
indicator LED flashes red 3 times.
Switch to *RF* Hold down the *TiVo + Green D* buttons until the
activity indicator LED flashes amber 3 times.

Scott


----------



## elorimer (Jan 1, 2012)

I've found the easiest and cheapest IR is a Harmony 650, around $40. Hardest part is reprogramming for the back button.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

No universal will control TiVo by RF. The Inteset or any Harmony you get will control it by IR only and do so perfectly well. If you are having a specific issue with the Inteset, we can definitely make it do anything any other universal can. I just programmed an Inteset to control 9 TiVos, so I know it’s possible. No learning required.


----------



## TexasDVR (Feb 20, 2013)

Thanks for all the input guys, I do need it. I am the one that needs the learning!! LOL

My TiVo Bolt VOX 1T is just over a week old, and of course when I got it, I went through the guided set up, which also paired "its" remote to the new Bolt box. It all works as it should, even though I do not understand it.

So, yes I have tried to make the Inteset do what the TiVo remote can, sans the Voice of course. Surprisingly, one of the "codes" provided by Inteset has already got the "back" button programmed and it works. But there are about 10 or so other buttons that I cannot manually program. Such As: Exit, Thumb up/down, slow-mo, skip forward, skip back, Live TV, Skip, Netflix, and maybe one or two more.

I did try the "new" TiVo remote with the "old" Premiere with the new Bolt "unplugged" and it automatically did essentially all functions, but of course the light on the new remote was "red" when it was talking to the old TiVo Premiere. Once I unplugged the old TiVo Premiere and plugged back in the new Bolt box the new remote light went back to "yellow". So everything went back to exactly as it should.

So I want to program the Inteset the correct way without messing anything up.

So does this mean I must force the new TiVo remote to IR only? with this?
1)
Operating Mode Key Combination
Switch to* IR* Hold down *TiVo + Red C* buttons until the activity
indicator LED flashes red 3 times.
2) 
Then program/learn my missing Inteset buttons from the new TiVo remote, I assume that is why this is not working?

Now once that is successful, then exactly what do I do to put the new TiVo remote back exactly like it was?

Will this process do it? 
Switch to *RF* Hold down the *TiVo + Green D* buttons until the
activity indicator LED flashes amber 3 times.

Or must I do guided set up again? or must I do the pairing again? What is the fastest, easiest, and accurate way to do this? Again, I do not want to mess up the new TiVo remote or the Bolt box, and want them to function as they do now.

Thanks​


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

Forget all the stuff about switching the Tivo remote to/from IR mode. The other posters mean well, but they don't realize we can program the Inteset without learning. Hence, no need for IR mode at all.

I'm kind of puzzled by your list of functions that don't work. My Inteset has skip fwd, skip back and live built in. Commercial skip is the same as green and CH+ (CH- goes back to the previous commercial break), so that's also built in already too. Tivo remote has no Exit, so not sure what you were expecting there, but we can certainly add whatever Exit-ish function you want. For example, do you want Exit to do the Back function or the Zoom function? I'm not surprised about thumbs, Netflix and slo-mo since there are no physical buttons for those on the Inteset, but we can add those to any buttons you wish.

Here's how to add all the "missing" functions. To assign any of the following to a button, go to Tivo mode on the Inteset, then hold SET for 2 blinks. Press 9 9 4. Tap SET followed quickly by the 5 digit code of the function you want from the list below, then press the button you want to assign it to. You'll get 2 blinks if it was successful.

If you run out of buttons, you can add a 2nd function to any button by using Shift. In this case the SET button acts like a shift key. For example, you could put Slow on Shift-Pause. To program a shift, just press SET just before the final button assignment step. To use a shifted function, tap SET before the button and it will perform the shifted function. Note that shifted numbers work a little different because they require a double shift. Program them with a single press of SET, but press SET twice when you use them.

00056 Tivo
00116 Up
00118 Down
00122 Left
00120 Right
00249 Select
00150 Guide
00123 Info
00197 A[yellow]
00201 B[blue]
00199 C[red]
00203 D[green]
00215 Rewind
00212 Fast_Fwd
00214 Skip_Back
00218 Skip_Fwd / (Dash -)
00246 Ch+
00250 Ch-
00085 1
00089 2
00087 3
00091 4
00084 5
00088 6
00086 7
00090 8
00149 9
00153 0
00064 Back
00213 Record
00219 Pause
00217 Play
00121 Live
00245 Thumbs Down
00247 Thumbs Up
00151 Clear
00216 Slow
00164 Zoom/Exit
00155 Enter/Last
00152 Standby
00133 Netflix
00062 Skip
00166 My Shows


----------



## TexasDVR (Feb 20, 2013)

Thanks mdavej

I may get to try a couple of those button codes late today or tomorrow.

Yes my TiVo remote has a exit button and I use it all the time? Example: While watching a recording and only part way through it, I may want to just exit and delete the program, exit allows me to do that. 

Both the back button and the exit button are used about the same percentage.

I will post back the results, thanks.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

The VOX remote has an Exit button.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

Joe, what does that button do, Zoom or something different? I assume Zoom since it's in that spot. If it is Zoom, then that's the code the OP should use on the Exit button of his remote.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

mdavej said:


> Joe, what does that button do, Zoom or something different? I assume Zoom since it's in that spot. If it is Zoom, then that's the code the OP should use on the Exit button of his remote.


From the web site:
Reminder: 
For all Series 1-3 Remotes (without the A, B, C, D buttons) and the original Slide Remote, *ZOOM *will work as '*EXIT' *if your Unified Entertainment System/ DVR is running the TiVo Experience 4.

IOW, Exit is the same as Zoom. It's relabeled, not redefined.


----------



## Luke M (Nov 5, 2002)

What is the difference between "Exit" and "Back"?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Luke M said:


> What is the difference between "Exit" and "Back"?


Exit takes you to full screen video. Back takes you to where you were. You don't need a video window to have Zoom/Exit work.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

Thanks for the confirmation. BTW, the Exit/Zoom command for TCP or Telnet is IRCODE WINDOW. This is not in the protocol document. Netflix and Skip are undocumented as well, but as you may have guessed, they're IRCODE SKIP and IRCODE NETFLIX. Of course the Skip function also works the same as D/Green and CH+ as I said earlier. I've tried a few other commands I thought might exist, like YOUTUBE, but it looks like they don't exist after all.


----------



## Luke M (Nov 5, 2002)

JoeKustra said:


> Exit takes you to full screen video. Back takes you to where you were. You don't need a video window to have Zoom/Exit work.


Thanks. I wrongly assumed that Zoom=Back because they are in the same place. What button (if any) does Back correspond to on the old remotes?


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

Hard to say, but this kind of explains it.
https://support.tivo.com/articles/Features_Use/TiVo-Experience-4-Remote-Control-Actions


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Luke M said:


> Thanks. I wrongly assumed that Zoom=Back because they are in the same place. What button (if any) does Back correspond to on the old remotes?


How old? On C00270 remotes or the Premiere IR only, they have Back buttons. Since I run TE3 and TE4, I find myself using Back on TE3 a lot. The only difference is the physical button. On the VOX remote it has an indentation. But it's still too close to the Input button. On my main system I never use the Input button, but I have a Mini VOX in my bedroom. So I ditched the VOX remote but I still hit that Input button.


----------



## Luke M (Nov 5, 2002)

JoeKustra said:


> How old? On C00270 remotes or the Premiere IR only, they have Back buttons.


This old:
https://www.weaknees.com/images/tivo_remote/premiere-full-noglo.jpg


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Luke M said:


> This old:
> https://www.weaknees.com/images/tivo_remote/premiere-full-noglo.jpg


True. That's why I have nothing but C00270 remotes. My hands are too old.

Premiere support for RF remote?

But this is my problem: Mini VOX, TE3, and RF Remote fails


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

Luke M said:


> This old:
> https://www.weaknees.com/images/tivo_remote/premiere-full-noglo.jpg


This is what my link says about that remote:


> Series 4 and original TiVo Mini Remotes (has the A, B, C, D buttons without *BACK*), *ZOOM* will act as '*BACK'* on the TiVo Experience 4


So Zoom = Back on that one now. Before, Left did what Back does.


----------



## TexasDVR (Feb 20, 2013)

Thanks mdavej, 

I got it all done for the TiVo. 

Here is what I programed on the Inteset remote:

00164 Exit
00214 Skip_Back
00218 Skip_Fwd
00062 Skip (commercial)
00245 Thumb Down
00247 Thumb Up
00218 Dash (yes that is a repeat from above; but I use the * by the numbers for the decimal)
00151 Clear
00216 Slo-Mo
00133 Netflix

For My Shows (what I call list programs, I used the old Sony remote to learn from. Just one button press for My Shows

Now the Inteset does what I want (without Voice).


----------



## Luke M (Nov 5, 2002)

mdavej said:


> This is what my link says about that remote:
> 
> So Zoom = Back on that one now. Before, Left did what Back does.


I made a chart to try to get this straight:


```
Series 3/4 remote        Roamio remote        Bolt remote
        -----------------        -------------        -----------
TE2                                 Back=?             Exit=Zoom
TE3      No Back button                                Exit=Zoom
TE4   Zoom=Back, no Exit button     Zoom=Exit
```
Does that look right?


----------



## Phil_C (Oct 28, 2011)

JoeKustra said:


> Exit takes you to full screen video. Back takes you to where you were. You don't need a video window to have Zoom/Exit work.


Interestingly, the VOX Exit button also functions as a limited Back button. If you are in Live TV or viewing a recording, Exit will take you to the last place you've been.

This is different than the older Exit that was (probably?) on early TiVo models. I used it on the Premiere Elite for years, but it came from some code set I found for my URC MX-890 remote. It was Exit only, and also works on the Bolt, but without the limited Back.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

Luke M said:


> Does that look right?


Looks ok. But your guess is a good as mine. As you can see, some have no correlation.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

TexasDVR said:


> For My Shows (what I call list programs, I used the old Sony remote to learn from. Just one button press for My Shows


Try 00166 for My Shows if you get a chance. A way to test without assigning to a button is to simply tap SET followed by the 5 digit code. On the last digit, the command will be sent.

I also ran across a command called "Special Services" at 00232. I'm curious if that one does anything on a Bolt/Roamio.

There are also likely discrete codes for your other devices like TV inputs, AVR inputs, discrete on and off that we can add so a single button press will turn on your TV and/or AVR and select the appropriate input.

The Inteset can also do activity macros and be programmed from a PC/Mac like Harmony. When you program from a PC, you can do a lot more, including adding 4 additional devices for a total of 8, putting 5 functions per button (short press, long press, double press, shifted and double shifted), nested macros, unlimited devices via muliplexing, state tracking, conditional branching, variable length pauses between macro steps, etc. And of course you can backup all your programming you've done. With the PC software, we could have added all the functions you programmed manually by simply dragging and dropping onto buttons on a graphic of the remote like this:

JP1 - Just How Easy Is It? - RM-IR Version - JP1 Remotes

Let me know if you want to dig into that at some point.


----------



## TexasDVR (Feb 20, 2013)

Thanks mdavej,

You have helped a B Zillion Tons. I will make note of the 00166 for My Shows. It would become important when the old Sony remote finally dies, could be soon? and I have to set up another Inteset Remote.

I have taken your instruction sheet and also converted the instructions to a 6 step process for my slow brain. That is attached.

Also, this is the Map to the Inteset remote that works best for me. I also, programmed the StandBy to the power button. I have found that placing the unit in standby chops off about 5-6 C on the ODT. Thus I can set it to Standby instantly and not have to wait for the 2 hour delay.

I will stay away from the JP1 stuff for now, since this has been an easy fix for what I currently need.

Over and Out


----------



## TexasDVR (Feb 20, 2013)

mdavej said:


> Try 00166 for My Shows if you get a chance. A way to test without assigning to a button is to simply tap SET followed by the 5 digit code. On the last digit, the command will be sent.


Update, I did check it out: SET (tap it) >> 00166 and yes it takes you straight to "My Shows" Thanks


----------



## JohnEC (Apr 16, 2021)

TexasDVR said:


> ...
> Also, this is the Map to the Inteset remote that works best for me. I also, programmed the StandBy to the power button. I have found that placing the unit in standby chops off about 5-6 C on the ODT. Thus I can set it to Standby instantly and not have to wait for the 2 hour delay.


Sorry, I know this is an old thread but still useful. Can you elaborate on "standby chops off about 5-6 C on the ODT" ? What is ODT?


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

JohnEC said:


> Sorry, I know this is an old thread but still useful. Can you elaborate on "standby chops off about 5-6 C on the ODT" ? What is ODT?


ODT is "On Die Temperature", in other words, motherboard or CPU temperature, and they're saying with standby on it lowers that temperature by 5 to 6 degrees Celsius


----------

